# Hedgies made the news on ABC



## deftones (Jul 26, 2013)

http://abcnews.go.com/Lifestyle/hedgehogs-spike-popularity-pets/story?id=22652290


----------



## JimmayAnne (Feb 9, 2012)

I saw the article! I like how the article title makes it seem like all hedgehogs illegal to own. It could've had a better title....plus hedgies are really no different than any other pet in the case that you should ALWAYS get as much information about a new pet as possible before deciding it's the right animal for you and you can meet it's needs.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I hate that once again, it's being said that hedgehogs are allergen free which will lead even more people to buy thinking they won't be allergic.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

I hate articles like these. Thanks for helping put the hedgehog back in the spot light so we get even more people interested in these animals that shouldn't have them.


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

"Maybe a hamster would be better suited for you" Ummm hamsters were taken out of the wild for medical experiments because they breed readily... and they are also nocturnal.... SOoooOooo ABC, WTF?


----------



## Penny (Sep 23, 2013)

*sigh*
They also acted like there are no domestic species of hedgies... and that they are unsanitary wild animals. :x


----------



## hlsiefken (Jan 23, 2014)

I hate articles like this that make owning anything outside of a cat or dog a big risk to you or the animal, dangerous, unfair, etc.


----------



## Danielle Harrington (Sep 30, 2013)

uggg! my little guy totally goes on walks with me! and plays, cuddles, etc. this article seems to have the facts very very wrong.


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

I have very little respect for Animal Planet anymore, since they continually endanger animals and promote misinformation for the sake of entertainment. The fact that ABC went to a reality TV personality (that regularly endangers the animals he works with) instead of an actual expert (like say, a representative of the Hedgehog Welfare Society) is just plain bad journalism-- whether it's because they are too lazy to do the actual research or they wanted to sensationalize the subject makes no difference there. I agree that the impulse pet buyers have no place owning a hedgehog, or any other animal for that matter, but just because he has not done his research and does not see the appeal does not mean he has any right to encourage a ban or even to talk down to those of us who love and properly care for our pets. I have such disdain for Mr. Salmoni and ABC's shoddy research and irresponsible journalism.


----------



## shmurciakova (Sep 7, 2008)

Fortunately, the one good thing about this article is that it does not promote hedgehogs as being some great pet that everyone should just run out and get. It actually discourages owning hedgehogs I think….


----------



## The_Senator (Dec 31, 2013)

This made me sad. Though I do think shmurciakova points out the one bright spot.


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

Yes, Animal Planet who brought you the show on Mermaids as if THEY were real.

They should go back to looking for Bigfoot.

Lest they forget, they featured hedgehogs as cheerleaders in last year's Puppy Bowl and also on an episode of Too Cute.

<sigh of disgust!>

ML


----------



## MeowHype (Jan 29, 2014)

Can we write to ABC about this? has anyone yet?


----------

